# Best route Calias to Lyon



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi all I'm travelling to the Alps on Sunday morning.Calias towards Lyon basically. T/T and Autoroute give me 2 routes, either Reims or around Paris, using toll roads ( get me to the snow before it melts ). Mileage on both around the same,but which is best for traffic etc.

Jeff and Teresa


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Calais too Reims would be my choice avoiding Paris which is busy when it's not busy.

Bob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Agree with Bob, avoid Paris ..


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Very envyous I think you should not travel but let me go in your place!!

Sorry had to get that out of my system and feel better now, I would certainly go for the Riems route we have driven that way 6/8 times now both ski and summer season with no traffic worries to mention.

Where is your final destination? Hope you have a good ski & take care.


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

A big thank you to you all it'll be Reims then.
And Sagedog we are going to Bourge st Maurice for some skiing in Les Arcs.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Les Arcs is looking good I want a full report on your return, are you staying at the campsite by the supermarket??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lyon*

Hi

I would head for Paris and then DO NOT USE THE PERIPHERIQUE, but instead, just after the airport (Charles de Gaule) join the N104, sign posted as Evry and then head for the A6 and Auxerre/Lyon.

The N104 us dual carriage way all the way - toll free.

Russell


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Staying "HERE" Sagedog I think its close to a supermarket.Snow looks great this week can't wait to get those planks on. We skied in Austria the end of Jan but snow wasn't that good.Will post on my return, still packing van.
And Russell thanks I've decided to travel the Reims route a bit scary cat for me to go anywhere near the big village of Paris.
Jeff and Teresa


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah it's a no brainer, Reims if you just wanna get there and ski rather than spend hours and days on roads. 

have a good ski. we're heading out next Thursday/Friday. Dunno where yet, Ruth


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Calais*

Paris every time! In /out 1/2 hour, Excitement excitement!! Reims. Dijon the most boring route in France, Peripherique oui. magnifique. stay in lane 2 until your Porte, Bon Voyage


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep Jeff that's the one have a great time and do some runs for me.

Rich


----------

